# Everglades City



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

First nice warm day in awhile and I couldn't resist taking my new fishing buddy out, her name is Charlie.  I knew I wasn't going to be fishing hard but I wanted to see how she would handle the boat.  Charlie was fine but she didn't like the chop.  Left Glades Haven kinda late at 10 am and caught the start of the incoming tide.  Man was it crowded kayakers, canoers and boaters every where.  All of my close spots had people so I thought I would run to Pavilion and a little further south.  I wasn't the only one who had that idea.  Little Pavilion Key had 5 boat anchored around it.  Pavilion was even worse.  I decide to mostly walk on beaches with my new fishing partner and explore.  I did managed a small red some trout and missed something much bigger.  Either way it was fun and the water was cold and really clear, almost keys clear in spots.  Can't wait for tourist season to end and the Tarpon. 

Sorry no fish pics I only had my iphone. 









Charlie


















Charlie's Lair









I tired Charlie out so much she wanted to stay in her cage.  So I decided to start crate training my girlfriend.  I think she likes Charlie more than me.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cute Girls!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Is she a cocker spaniel? Also, I see how the crate is set up. Will she pee/poop on the towel?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

jajaj!!!
[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

She's an Irish Setter, 10 weeks old. She hasn't pee/pooped in the crate since the first day we got her. She has been super easy to train, it only took about two days to house train her. She was bread to be a bird dog and I am going to start training her soon. The only thing she does is chew. But I guess that's part of the fun of having a puppy.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm really digging that dog man


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful pup, and I'm really liking the name.


----------

